# Konservendosen ohne Beschichtung?



## Seneca (12. April 2013)

Weiß nicht genau, ob das in dieses Unterforum passt...aber ich versuchs einfach mal

Meine Frage mag vielleicht im ersten Moment ein wenig strange anmuten...aber: 
Ich will mir zum nächsten Ansitz meinen Campingkocher und ein paar Konserven (Ravioli, Linsensupp etc.) mitnehmen. Aus Platz und Logistiikgründen will ich nicht noch extra Campinggeschirr mitschleppen, sondern wie in den guten alten Festivalzeiten die Dosen direkt auf dem Kocher erhitzen:q

Allerdings ist mir jetzt beim Kauf aufgefallen dass viele Dosen neuerdings innen eine Plastikbeschichtung haben.

Kennt ihr Marken bzw. Gerichte, die noch "normale" Dosen komplett aus Blech haben?

Man könnte ja eine Liste aufstellen mit Produkten, die "Kocher-Sicher" sind#6


----------



## Bobster (12. April 2013)

*AW: Konservendosen ohne Beschichtung?*

In der heutigen Zeit sind m.M.n. alle Dosen innen beschichtet.
Es ist nicht unbedingt ratsam diese dann zum kochen zu bringen,
obwohl "sanft" erhitzen geht so grade.
Das Problem ist die nicht immer vorhandenen unbedingte Feinregulierung der Outdoorkocher.
Volle Pulle oder gar nicht 
Grundsätzlich kommst Du wohl nicht an der Mitnahme eines kleinen Kochtopfes vorbei :m oder du benutzt Tütensuppen 
Man kann auch die Dosen zuhause öffnen, umfüllen und dann in den Kochtopf.
Müllvermeidung !
Besorge Dir doch so ein BW-Kochset oder Schwedisches Kochset der Army von Trangia.

...und so nebenbei, wer Ravioli aus der warm (nicht heiß) gemachten Büchse frisst, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Konservendosen ohne Beschichtung?*

:q:q:q:m Zustimm, wie kann man sowas essen?
Gruß A.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. April 2013)

*AW: Konservendosen ohne Beschichtung?*

Mal ab von der Dosenthematik (Ralf hats auf den Punkt gebracht - der Autoklav [so heisst das Dingen, dass den Dosenfrass haltbar macht] ballert mal locker mit deutlich mehr als 120°C auf die Dose ein ...) hab ich nen anderen "Billich und schnell" - Tipp: beim Lidl gibt es von Pfanni und Knorr (denk ich) solche becher, wo entweder Kartoffelgerichte oder eben Nudelzeuchs drin ist. Wasser aufkochen, aufgießen, 5 Minuten warten und losmampfen.

Die Töppe kosten irgendwas um die 60 Cent ... also noch billiger wird man nicht satt. Und die Gerichte haben durchaus Geschmack. Ich ernähre mich seit meiner Magen-OP im Oktober fast ausschließlich von diesen Töpfchen und es wird echt nicht lanweilig (mein Favorit ist von Pfanni - Kartoffeln mit Speck und Röstzwiebel).


----------



## Christian1987S (12. April 2013)

*AW: Konservendosen ohne Beschichtung?*

Also den Kochtopf schnall ich zur Not auf die Sackkarre und nutze diesen auch. 
Mal schauen was ich mir beim ersten Nachtangeln daheim so anrichte..weil Dosenfutter ist nicht unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. April 2013)

*AW: Konservendosen ohne Beschichtung?*

Moin!

Um sich die Gefahr des Verbrennens und den Abwasch zu sparen erhitze ich die Dosen im Wasserbad. Dazu kommt entweder ein Topf oder eine größere Dose zum Einsatz.


----------



## Chiforce (13. April 2013)

*AW: Konservendosen ohne Beschichtung?*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> keine Bange wegen der Beschichtung. Durch das siedende Wasser erreicht der Inhalt und damit auch die Beschichtung max. 100°C, und das kann sie ohne weiteres ab, die Beschichtung hat beim Sterilisiervorgang unter Hochdruck weit höhere Temperaturen bereits hinter sich... Mal abgesehen davon dürften in einer lebensmittelrechtlich zugelassenen Beschichtung nicht allzu viele Schadstoffe sein.
> 
> ...



Ähmm...

Also ein kleiner Campingkocher bringt da mehr Leitung ein, als die dickflüssige Raviolipampe in der Dose abführen kann daher würd ich lieber zu einem extra "Campinggeschirr" raten.

Lässt sich damit auch besser rühren, es ist ein Henkel zum Festhalten dran; und man kann sich auch mal einen Kaffee oder Tee (bzw. das Wasser dafür) ansetzen. Ich hab ein günstiges Set von Globetrotter im Einsatz, Topf mit Deckel und der Deckel ist gleichzeitig Bratpfanne (im Nürnberger-Würstchen Format).

https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/outdoor-kueche/geschirr/meru-kochtopf-ingwer-127442/

Durch die verkupferte Unterseite erstaunlich gute "Kochleistung" (oder Einbildung dadurch :-D )

Das reicht für den "normalen" Einsatz aus, bei Dauernutzern und Putzfaulpelzen würd ich zu teflonbeschichtetem Material raten, dann reicht ein schluck Wasser und ein Papiertuch zum Reinigen.

Mfg


----------



## Seele (13. April 2013)

*AW: Konservendosen ohne Beschichtung?*

Also wir kochen jetzt immer unser Zeug vor und schweißen es ein. Ist fast genauso wie ne Dose nur schmeck um sehr hohen Faktor besser.


----------



## Seneca (14. April 2013)

*AW: Konservendosen ohne Beschichtung?*

Vielen Dank für die reichhaltigen Anregegungen
Werde mir wohl doch ein kleinen Topf oder sowas in der Art zulegen....
Aber auch die LIDL-Gerichte checke ich mal aus:m


----------



## sprogoe (14. April 2013)

*AW: Konservendosen ohne Beschichtung?*

also,
ich würde mit ´nem dosenöffner in den laden gehen und die in frage kommenden dosen vor dem kauf aufschneiden


----------



## Bobster (14. April 2013)

*AW: Konservendosen ohne Beschichtung?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> also,
> ich würde mit ´nem dosenöffner in den laden gehen und die in frage kommenden dosen vor dem kauf aufschneiden


 
Ja natürlich, das macht der umweltbewußte Angler heute immer öfter.#6
Selbstverständlich an der Kasse öffnen lassen und dann in einen mitgebrachten Behälter oder Zip-Lock Beutel von der freundlichen Kassiererin umfüllen lassen.

Das spart ernorm an Verpackungsmaterial und Gewicht :q


----------



## daci7 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Konservendosen ohne Beschichtung?*

Am Besten direkt mit der Biotonne zum Supermarkt - da gehörts eh hin und man hat sich den Umweg über den Magen samt schlechter Laune nach dem Essen gespart 
:m

PS: Um noch was konstruktives zu schreiben - Ich würde die Dosen auch auf keinen Fall direkt auf den Brenner stellen, die Temperaturen überschreiten garantiert die 100°C  Die Idee mit dem Trangia-Kochset find ich bisher am Besten. Vielseitiger und kleiner gehts fast nicht.


----------

